# anti-trolling comebacks



## FCTCSporks (Mar 21, 2008)

post your comebacks for
yiff in hell, die in a fire, drink bleach, ect.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 21, 2008)

I personally like the ASCII Middle Finger.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 21, 2008)

How about actually not giving a shit? :|


----------



## FCTCSporks (Mar 21, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> How about actually not giving a shit? :|



come on now, we all know that never works


----------



## Esplender (Mar 21, 2008)

Anti-trolling comebacks? Lol, that's so lame.


----------



## Aden (Mar 21, 2008)

Apathy.

â€¢ The message is too short. Please enter a longer message.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 21, 2008)

FCTCSporks said:
			
		

> kitetsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦./Â´Â¯/)
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦/â€¦./
â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦../â€¦./
â€¦â€¦../Â´Â¯/â€™..â€™/Â´Â¯Â¯`Â·Â¸
â€¦../â€™/../â€¦./â€¦â€¦./Â¨Â¯
â€¦(â€™(â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦. Â¯~/â€™..â€™)
â€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.â€™â€¦../
â€¦..â€™'â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦_.Â·Â´
â€¦â€¦.â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..(
â€¦â€¦..â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦..


----------



## eternal_flare (Mar 21, 2008)

How about going to bed and forget 'bout everything.^_^


----------



## gust (Mar 21, 2008)

Drink bleach?  I've never heard that one...

Either way, just kinda ignore it.

"Yiff in hell."
"Yeah, I'll get right on that."


----------



## Magica (Mar 21, 2008)

FCTCSporks said:
			
		

> post your comebacks for
> yiff in hell, die in a fire, drink bleach, ect.



"BAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW"

There you go, or you can just, you know. Laugh it off.


----------



## lobosabio (Mar 21, 2008)

a.  Ignore them.
b.  Troll them straight back.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 21, 2008)

Get an Internet lawyer.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Mar 21, 2008)

Here's a good one:


----------



## Lobar (Mar 21, 2008)

if you ever get trolled by a SA goon tell them that their website really is "something awful"

stops 'em dead in their tracks, srsly


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 21, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> How about actually not giving a shit? :|





			
				Aden said:
			
		

> Apathy.



There's really not much else you can do, other than what Aden and kitetsu said.

They wanna get your goat (har) and retaliating gives them the satisfaction of knowing MISHIN ACKOMPLISHED


----------



## Tycho (Mar 21, 2008)

While it is pretty absurd to bother paying enough attention to them to throw out a comeback, there was one I remember that I found humorous.

Troll: "YIFF IN HELL FURFAG"
Furry: "Enjoy your lawn bowling in heaven"


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 22, 2008)

That sounds a bit too intelligent.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 22, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> That sounds a bit too intelligent.



What does? Just ignoring the troll?


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 22, 2008)

If they want to waste their time getting their posts deleted, I think it's their issue. Let them have some fun - then IP ban them. I personally don't really care. Ignore it.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Mar 22, 2008)

Ignoring's the best advice for anyone dealing with a troll, but sometimes people just don't have anything else to do and decide to waste their time playing verbal tennis over the net.


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 22, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> kitetsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, the "Enjoy your lawn bowling in heaven" line.


----------



## jcfynx (Mar 22, 2008)

Have you tried "I know you are but what am I"


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Mar 22, 2008)

I jokingly play along for kicks, occasionally, or grade their efforts. I mean, come on. Trolls are looking for reactions -- what's wrong with an amused one?


----------



## kitetsu (Mar 22, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> I jokingly play along for kicks, occasionally, or grade their efforts. I mean, come on. Trolls are looking for reactions -- what's wrong with an amused one?



No, that works too. Unfortunately i have a harder time doing that, so i just answer back with blunt one-liners more often.


----------



## Ailure (Mar 22, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:
			
		

> I jokingly play along for kicks, occasionally, or grade their efforts. I mean, come on. Trolls are looking for reactions -- what's wrong with an amused one?


Admins did a mass-delete of a troll spamming once. One of the shouts was on my userpage.

...I kinda wish I saw it before it was deleted. I find most trolling amusing. I also think lots of furries who are regular target of trolls kinda deserves it anyway... since they tend to handle it the wrong way.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Mar 22, 2008)

Simply saying 'fuck off' works nicely.


----------



## Emil (Mar 22, 2008)

No u!

-This is my message extender-


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2008)

When someone says "Yiff in hell", you respond with "I think they don't have computers in hell, so you are more screwed than I am."
Troll: You fuck your dog!

Furry: No, but I heard you did. But I Don't know if your mom is considered a dog...

--------------------------

Troll: Yiff in hell furfag!

Furry: You poor thing, you didn't get your fappy time!
----------------------------------------

Troll: This is a butt-hurt furry!

Furry: This furry wouldn't be so butt-hurt if this troll didn't try to give it surprise butt sex. Shame on you I say and some call me a fag...

---------------------------

**********************
Troll: -incoherent trollish ramble with derogatory name calling- And thats why furries are blah,blah,blah-fags!

Furry: "Okay, so let me get this straight. You think that furries are blah, blah, and blah (restate troll's arguments).

I could give you a serious answer, but apparently the internet is not serious business. So I am going to attempt to analyze what you have said, so as to see if it has any validity or relevance the the furrie fandom at all:

;attempts to analyze trolls arguments, does a barrel roll; Success! Since you say all furries are this and this, (insert trolls arguments in "this area"), what you are really saying is: That you are a troll, you don't know much about the subject, and therefore you are trying to win using a chewbacca defense.

Okay, now let me tell you what I think of trolls. My argument will make just as much sense as yours did. This is my theory on where trolls come from. It comes down to evolution, and explains why all trolls make no sense.

In the beginning we were all fish. Okay? Swimming around in the water. And then one day a couple of fish had a retard baby, and the retard baby was different, so it got to live. So Retard Fish goes on to make more retard babies, and then one day, a retard baby fish crawled out of the ocean with its mutant fish hands... and it had buttsex with a squirrel or something and made this: retard frog squirrel, and then that had a retard baby which was a... monkey fish-frog... And then this monkey fish-frog had buttsex with that monkey, and... that monkey had a mutant retard baby that screwed another monkey and... that made you!  So there you go! You're the retarded offspring of five monkeys havin' buttsex with a fish-squirrel! Congratulations! This is trolls came to be! It makes so much sense!"
***********************

---------------------------------------------------

Another troll: "I learned everything I know about furries from CSI!"

Furry: "You poor thing! Did you learn everything you know about love and sex from fictional television shows, too?"

--------------------------------------------------

Anti-furry person (possibly an ex-fur): "I joined the fandom because I like cat-girls, and sexually matured at a young age, and liked to draw porn! They let me in and I hung out with a pedophile who was really cool. Then I realized it was all stupid and I got out. I was scarred for life! It is all you're fault furries! I need to stop other people from falling victim like I did!"

Furry: "You know, some people look before the leap. Some people leap before they look. Why the hell would anyone jump before looking, into a fandom without doing their research?

That is like opening a box of truffles, and not looking before grabbing one and ending up with a mint flavored one that decide you don't like. You cannot blame the company who made the truffles for you ending up with a bad taste in your mouth.

You are blaming furries for your ignorance. Really you can only blame yourself.


(A friend and I worked on this together.)


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 22, 2008)

eh.. I don't want to put down any efforts here, but I really think you just shouldn't try to troll a troll.

One of my buds irl is a goon. You simply can't phase him. Everything you could TRY to put on him gets a "lulz" and some kind of witty, and amusing response.

Ok.. let's talk Clerks.
Randal vs Elias in Clerks 2.

The futility in trying to make a witty comeback to this guy is overwhelming, especially when it's about Transformers, LOTR, or YIFF. Give it an eye roll or a laugh, and keep going your way.


----------



## Ozriel (Mar 22, 2008)

*Sometimes "Ignore it will go away" method does not work very often when it comes to trolls. I know this from experience, and so does my friend who had several revival of Porn trolls that spammed her profile on Gaia. Humoring them does have an effect on them rather than to feed them with the same "We are not blah blah blah" speech all of the time. *Trolls are not stuck pixels, you can't expect to ignore it and hopes for them to go away.

If you do not take them seriously, they'll leave and find another Gullible target to troll and flame for fun.

*Foamy tech support 2 reference


----------



## Beastcub (Mar 22, 2008)

yes fighting back againts some one trolling you is useless
HOWEVER
when i see some one being trolled i speak up and tell the person its okay i agree with them and then i bash the troller
i myself have felt so saved in the past just because one person chimed in a told the troller to back off. 
even if the troller comes back at you atleast you made a difference for the one being trolled


----------



## Tycho (Mar 22, 2008)

You know, sometimes trolling other people is fun.  Gives you insights on how the whole trolling thing works.  How to figure out what pushes a person's buttons, how the wise victims avoid getting their buttons pushed.  Go to a WoW fansite forum, I hear they're supposed to be great fun.  Or any religious or activist-oriented forum.  The key to successful trolling is emotion - making their emotions do their thinking for them, instead of their logical, rational minds.

Also, Kitetsu: I swear on... something really important or sacred that I heard (or saw, I suppose that would be more accurate) that line being uttered in an IRC.


----------



## Hakar (Mar 23, 2008)

Yiff in hell furfag.
I did, your mom loved it.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2008)

Hakar said:
			
		

> Yiff in hell furfag.
> I did, your mom loved it.



:? I always thought the "your mom" retorts were weak, but... whatever.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Mar 23, 2008)

Act like you're their best friend. Don't even act sarcastic about it either, just like... compliment them for how awesome they are and agree with everything they say. Offer them free stuff, you know? Be really nice to them, they hate that.


----------



## Hakar (Mar 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Hakar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, but I can't be bothered to put effort into coming up with something good. I mean, consider the type of person who says "yiff in hell" and means it.


----------



## Bokracroc (Mar 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Hakar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's wat ur mom said.


----------



## YurouYuki (Mar 23, 2008)

Either don't feed the trolls at all; or be sickeningly sweet to them...they hate it, and guess which fandom comes out smelling like roses. I remember watching a video of a fur con where there were some "/btard" protestors, none of the furries freaked out and some were exceptionally nice to them, they seemed very dissappointed and didn't get their lulz.


----------



## Redregon (Mar 23, 2008)

use logic...

they say we fuck animals because we look at furry art...

so, since most of them are from places like 4Chan, where you can find Shota and Loli (sadly) does that mean they fuck children?

... besides, the best comeback to stuff like that is "LOL, GTFO Newfag!" (*using their own terminology against them... newfag is their term for n00bs and really, it's like 90% n00bs that do the trolling... the rest don't give a damn.*)


----------



## Tycho (Mar 23, 2008)

YurouYuki said:
			
		

> Either don't feed the trolls at all; or be sickeningly sweet to them...they hate it, and guess which fandom comes out smelling like roses. I remember watching a video of a fur con where there were some "/btard" protestors, none of the furries freaked out and some were exceptionally nice to them, they seemed very dissappointed and didn't get their lulz.



I remember seeing pics of that.  Looked like half a dozen /b/tards standing out in the rain outside the convention hall with jokes written/printed on picket signs that the normal passer-by wouldn't have understood.  Someone from inside the convention came out and talked to them and gave them shelter under some umbrellas.  I saw the pics and I LOL'd so hard that I nearly passed out.


----------



## grayfur22 (Mar 23, 2008)

y really dont care for the troll insult but they are really funny


----------



## Fallen (Mar 23, 2008)

NO U
O RLY?!
lolwut 

Are the common ones if I don't want to deal with them(my form of apathy)

But when one come off particularly stupid I have a bit of fun

Troll: yiff in hel, etc etc.
Me: <some kind of drmatic phrase on how they're wrong>
...this goes on for about 5 minutes...
me: GJ idiot you talked to me long enough, I now have your IP, 123.456.789.000(just an example), my trojans will be yiffing in your system32 folder.

So many have fallen for that one, it's great.


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 24, 2008)

I wrote a little application for our furry-hating friends. Attached to post.

Try it out, just moves your mouse to random places every 10th of a second within 1024x768.

(Unzip and edit awesome.jpg to awesome.exe when you download it.)

I could make one that makes them watch as it drags their boot.ini to the recycle bin and empties it, but that's a little extreme.

Oh and to exit, you have to CTRL+ALT+Del and end the process awesome.exe.
If you don't know how to navigate task manager with your keyboard, be prepared to restart.


----------



## Kommodore (Mar 24, 2008)

You don't give come backs to trolls, you join them. Rip on enough people and they don't give a shit what you are, and when they do insult you, you rejoice in it. A joke is a joke is a joke, who gives a rats ass if you get called a name on the internet?

I think this thread is giant troll attempt.


----------



## Ember (Mar 24, 2008)

it's called ignoring them and getting on with your life kids!


----------



## Azraelle (Mar 24, 2008)

I like 2's comment on the "yiff in hell, furfags" one.

"Well, DUH.  What else are we gonna do when we get there?"


----------



## balt-lightning (Mar 24, 2008)

That's like being anti myself so..


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 24, 2008)

kitetsu said:
			
		

> How about actually not giving a shit? :|



Doesn't work IRL, doesnt' work with trolls. They just say "Awww, too scared to say something?"


----------



## Aden (Mar 24, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> kitetsu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And what the hell do you care what they think?


----------



## skulltoe (Mar 25, 2008)

I think we need to track down and kill them with heat-seeking missiles. But that's my opinion. I can't really afford the missiles, but you can go ahead if you're rich.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Mar 25, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Digitalpotato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just want them to get the heck out of our forums/chatroom/whatever.


----------



## Tycho (Mar 25, 2008)

Digitalpotato said:
			
		

> I just want them to get the heck out of our forums/chatroom/whatever.



Barring moderator intervention, that's probably not going to happen expeditiously.  Best thing to do is to deny them what they came to your chat/forum for: entertainment.  Turn the tables on them and amuse yourself at their expense, and it's even better.


----------



## Axelfox (Mar 25, 2008)

What i say about trolls is don't feed them, i think of them like bullies at school show them attention then they'll keep up,ignore them then they'll give up.

Anyway that's my 2 cents.


----------



## Grimfang (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't think I've ever been told "Yiff in hell furfag".

And if I ever found myself in the position of being at the end of that barrel, I don't think I'd be able to take it srsly.

Just take a look at this situation from the outside-in. People arguing online, right?

Ok, one nerd to another.

Very lacking of a scenario for me to honestly pull out my animosity, or even any effort, in trying to rub some salt back.


----------



## Zared-Sabretooth (Mar 25, 2008)

The best way to defeat a troll is to ignore it


----------



## psion (Mar 25, 2008)

As someone who knows that trolls rarely if ever give up, I approve of the spirit of this thread.  It's actually funny really, most of the ones I meet are kind of whiny once they realize you're laughing at them.  Best weapon I found for trolls, contempt.  Just remember that odds are the troll is a bigger loser then you'll ever be and brush them off like they're nothing.
Granted, my method has a chance of failure, but it's often no higher then just "ignoring them."  Just always be prepared to adjust for the situation at hand.



			
				Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Barring moderator intervention, that's probably not going to happen expeditiously.  Best thing to do is to deny them what they came to your chat/forum for: entertainment.  Turn the tables on them and amuse yourself at their expense, and it's even better.


Awesome!  Someone's on the same wavelength I am.


----------



## Santos (Apr 6, 2008)

hehe fctcsporks is youtube furs hating troll http://www.youtube.com/user/FCTCSporks

i think he is here because account suspended and bored


----------



## Woofi (Apr 6, 2008)

There are only two good options: 1) Ignore the bastard. 2) Milk it for sweeeeeeeeet lulz. 

You can rarely outwit a good troll. (First-hand experiences, yo.) Comebacks are a bad way to go, especially when there are multiple trolls. But, by George, continue to try! I quite enjoy it.


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't understand what trolls get out of going what they do.
Well, actually I do, they only act like complete pricks because some people don't like it when that happens and try to engage with them.

Not gonna work. It only amuses them.
Which is why I only talk to people who are willing to talk. It works that way 

Though I must say I like the idea of turning it into your own amusement. I might try that one day.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 6, 2008)

Hakumei Ookami said:
			
		

> I don't understand what trolls get out of going what they do.



It's bloody hilarious. à² _à² 



			
				Hakumei Ookami said:
			
		

> Though I must say I like the idea of turning it into your own amusement. I might try that one day.



Please do. ^ ^


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 6, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!! this thread gave me the giggles


----------



## SoloJaguar (Apr 6, 2008)

Troll:  Yiff in hell.....
Furry:  okay then, on a 0-10 scale-
         originality: 0.5
         depth of thought: 0.2
         natural ability: 0.9 and I am really being generous
         *if they are anything like cute....add 2 points*
         *if they are hot...add 3 points*
          *if neither of the last 2....divide points in half*

Oh, I am sorry Troll, on this episode you have rated within the bottom 2.5% of troll-speak.  You have failed to make it to the next round, and must leave empty handed.  You are the weakest link, Goodbye.
either that or if they say something along the lines of "you screw animals"  respond with something like this:

Oh no....I dont screw regular animals, I am a troll lover, oh my gahddd they sooo turn me on.  I mean, with the non-thinking and the "I'm always going to be above you" attitude, and the "I want to put everyone else down because I dont have the self-confidence I need to get through life" motivation, oh wow, that just sooooo turns me on......come on over here, I absolutely must have you now.....wait..where are you going?  Dont leave me!  I want you, I need you, come back and say more thoughtless things that make me all hot and stuff  =(


----------



## psion (Apr 6, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> And what the hell do you care what they think?



I ask people the same question when they DON'T reply to the troll.  It's a troll, if you actually manage to score a telling blow and make them cry like a baby, who cares?  They're trolls, they don't give a shit about your feelings so why give them any more then that?


----------



## Woofi (Apr 6, 2008)

For the record: trolls, BELIEVE IT OR NOT, actually do say things that aren't "Yiff in Hell." I'm not confident all of you understand this. 

Just thought I'd quantify that. à² _à²


----------



## Hakumei Ookami (Apr 6, 2008)

I've never actually come across a troll who could say anything else, the conversation tends to die the moment they say it :lol:


----------



## Woofi (Apr 6, 2008)

Hakumei Ookami said:
			
		

> I've never actually come across a troll who could say anything else, the conversation tends to die the moment they say it :lol:



That's disappointing.  We're losing our touch. Back in the day, trolls had WIT. And were veritably literate. Trolls these days are just jackasses. I swear, it used to be an art.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 6, 2008)

Trolling's still an art! Look at the Blackhat guy. There's still ways to be... a classhole, if you will.

Nowadays, though, the public's so disillusioned that it's only the really pathetic targets or the more elaborate maneuvers that catch well, though, so I can understand some just being a broken record for some cheap lulz.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 6, 2008)

There are some classy trolls out there still, but typically it's moron 13-year-olds who think they can make lulz. No one likes them. And there are way too many of them. :|


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> There are some classy trolls out there still, but typically it's moron 13-year-olds who think they can make lulz. No one likes them. And there are way too many of them. :|



Yeah, there are way too many 4chan-style trolls out there. Fark has some pretty good trolls, if you find the right threads. They actually hook a lot of people. You'd be surprised.


----------



## psion (Apr 7, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> Hakumei Ookami said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, hate to break it to you but today troll has a tendency to mean "spiteful angry basement dweller who hates everyone because the targets somehow managed to become "more popular" then them."
I think the most elaborate trolling I ever got was from this one guy on the Fallen Earth forums, he's not there anymore but he would ALWAYS accuse me of being a pedophile even though he had barely a shred of evidence to know I was a fur and oh, I said half a dozen times that I hated kids.
Anyway, he also had a habit of accusing everyone else of pedophila so... yeah, one of those guys where probably "the guilty dog barks the loudest" as it were.
So yeah, as Aden said there are a lot of 4chan maggots out there.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 7, 2008)

troll: (anything)
me: ha. ha. Now start being funny or i'll cut off your balls! I'll have too look really hard behind your pube but I'll find them sooner or later.

troll: (anything)
me: oh, i'm sorry. this is the internet. nobody gives a shit about you. just do what all the other noobs do and try your mom. in her poopar.


----------



## Lumpy (Apr 7, 2008)

"trolling back" is exactly what trollers want you to do, and boy is it satisfying when you do

just laugh at yourself, doing anything else is likely going to be passive-aggressive and would only enforce a lack of social skills, and would look really silly if you did it in person. imagine yourself doing it in real life (no, not imagining your perfect furry self, your real self)

if you just laugh at yourself, not take it personally, and not furfag all over the situation like a great passive-aggressive wizard, the troller might actually like you and see you capable of being a good friend. "scritching" people online doesn't make you a good friend, it makes you look like a socially inept sex addict



			
				SoloJaguar said:
			
		

> Troll:  Yiff in hell.....
> Furry:  okay then, on a 0-10 scale-
> originality: 0.5
> depth of thought: 0.2
> ...




lovely examples of passive-aggressive responses. would you say that in person? no.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 7, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Yeah, there are way too many 4chan-style trolls out there. Fark has some pretty good trolls, if you find the right threads. They actually hook a lot of people. You'd be surprised.



4-chan-style isn't terrible if they can get past abusing memes irreverently. Man, I haven't been on Fark in ages. : 

deviantART, incidentally, has had some epic trolls, but they usually get the banhammer before they can make a name for themselves.



			
				Meliz said:
			
		

> troll: (anything)
> me: ha. ha. Now start being funny or i'll cut off your balls! I'll have too look really hard behind your pube but I'll find them sooner or later.
> 
> troll: (anything)
> me: oh, i'm sorry. this is the internet. nobody gives a shit about you. just do what all the other noobs do and try your mom. in her poopar.



That will only make it worse. And by worse, I mean hilarious. Feel free to try.


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 7, 2008)

By going through the effort and time to make a troll account and go trolling (only to get banned), they require no verbal comeback. Their actions, in itself, are made of fail.


----------



## Aden (Apr 7, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> 4-chan-style isn't terrible if they can get past abusing memes irreverently.



Incidentally, that's how I define 4chan-style.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 7, 2008)

Aden said:
			
		

> Woofi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I suppose you do have a point there. 



			
				Alex Cross said:
			
		

> By going through the effort and time to make a troll account and go trolling (only to get banned), they require no verbal comeback. Their actions, in itself, are made of fail.



Only the fail-trolls. _MAN_ trolls have the balls to stick around to try to elicit ongoing replies and reactions.


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 7, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> Only the fail-trolls. _MAN_ trolls have the balls to stick around to try to elicit ongoing replies and reactions.



I haven't seen any of those kinds of trolls for years and even if they were to appear, just showing the slightest trollish tendencies will evoke a ban.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 7, 2008)

Alex Cross said:
			
		

> I haven't seen any of those kinds of trolls for years and even if they were to appear, just showing the slightest trollish tendencies will evoke a ban.



They're out there. You just have to _BELIEVE!_

And I've managed to dodge the banhammer quite consistently. 

Not that I ever troll or anything... ever.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Apr 7, 2008)

hehehe.... trolls a funny word.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 8, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> Meliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I feed forum trolls constantly. Just not on this forum.

my favorite reply to trolls however remains the simple yet elegant "NO U SUXXOR NEWB JO MAMMAH!!!!!!!1one" because this keeps them at it for at least another page or so.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 8, 2008)

UR DOIN IT WRONG.

The best troll-food is belligerent argument, not debasing and childish insults in all caps.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 8, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> UR DOIN IT WRONG.
> 
> The best troll-food is belligerent argument, not debasing and childish insults in all caps.



i would wish to challenge your statement via closely documented experiment on multiple unaware subjects throughout the entire internet in multiple mother languages and forum types.

but instead i'll just say NO U!!!

(case in point. caps alone work wonders in feeding trolls... not that you're a troll or anything.)


----------



## Woofi (Apr 8, 2008)

Meliz said:
			
		

> (case in point. caps alone work wonders in feeding trolls... not that you're a troll or anything.)



The issue is in simply "feeding" trolls versus actually extracting lulz. (Which should be the ultimate goal.) There are no LULZ to be had for continuing such antics. LULZ happens when people fail at being profound or witty. You started off by citing cases of your use of idle threats. Those will work. Then you fell into the highly un-amusing trap of LOL ALL CAPS. Using caps isn't a problem per se, but don't abuse it coupled with cookie-cutter insults.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 8, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> Meliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



only in doses, i know. but i have a thing for when people get desperate and just linger on with things they have no handle on and just try to keep their head above water while, in fact, they've already drowned in teh internetz. i don't really know how to put it into words but trolls not giving up and basically dragging it out that it's impossible to be funny to anyone - THAT is my lulz.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 8, 2008)

I have more fun exploiting flawed logic and gathering quotes that are absolutely stupid. eliciting FYIAD is quite rewarding, also.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 8, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> I have more fun exploiting flawed logic and gathering quotes that are absolutely stupid. eliciting FYIAD is quite rewarding, also.



FYIAD?


----------



## Woofi (Apr 8, 2008)

Meliz said:
			
		

> Woofi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Fuck you, I'm a dragon." I.e. Furries (And it could apply to general otherkin) militantly quantifying themselves either as animals, as having transcended humanity, other otherwise just refusing to acknowledge being a human. Bonus points if they type out animal noises.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 8, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> Meliz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lol. animal noises typed? I'd have to be BARK raving mad to go that far. no wait what?


----------



## Woofi (Apr 8, 2008)

Meliz said:
			
		

> Woofi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolz.

I've seen "meow" used in conversation a lot. Or "Arroooooooo." And then the ever-popular and timeless "*growls*."


----------



## Meliz (Apr 8, 2008)

Woofi said:
			
		

> lolz.
> 
> I've seen "meow" used in conversation a lot. Or "Arroooooooo." And then the ever-popular and timeless "*growls*."



once in an rp i peed on a guy's leg in the OOC room by lifting my leg and stuff. does that count?


----------



## Woofi (Apr 8, 2008)

Meliz said:
			
		

> Woofi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sure, why not!


----------



## HiroJudgement (Apr 8, 2008)

My 'anti'-trolling come-back:

HAI GUIZE! 8D

Usually because I revel in troll activity and find it hilarious and stuff.

Actually, maybe I shouldn't say that here, since it's ILLEGAL HERE AND I SHOUD SUPPORT MY FELLOW FURRIES IN THE _FURRY BROTHERHOOD_ohforfuckssakeigiveup.



Really, I love you guys. Really. Don't change.


----------



## supercutefurri58 (Apr 8, 2008)

where did sporks go? ;_;


----------



## Jack (Apr 11, 2008)

ok Ime just going to repeat a comeback Ive used that works pretty good what I told them was. wow that is pretty pathetic that you are so lacking of a life that you feel the need to irratate others for your own enjoyment thats probably the most immature and low thing Ive ever seen.


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 11, 2008)

supercutefurri58 said:
			
		

> where did sporks go? ;_;



he's round my house giving me shines


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 12, 2008)

Wrap it up, people. This is the internet. Why do people troll? Because they want a reaction. If you react, it enforces the behavior and encourages more trolling. Personally when I get a "troll" post on my FA, I react like so: "Orly?" 

Trolls want you to be mad. So, even if you get mad that they posted something negative to/about you, do not show it. Do not even reply to their post. If you feel you must reply, keep your reply short and do NOT retaliate.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 13, 2008)

constantly say please and thank you and offer to help them with stuff. pisses them off.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (Apr 13, 2008)

offer them cake and pie and smile alot
and say LET'S YIFF!!!


----------



## gruz (Apr 16, 2008)

i don't know.....troll hunting can be great fun, i know it's not nice to laugh at them but to be honest who doesn't lol at trolls especially the really dumb ones


----------



## Slayn (Apr 16, 2008)

I would agree that hitting them with extreme kindness actually makes them shut up.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 16, 2008)

Best anti-troll comeback in existence:


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 16, 2008)

Half of the furries saying that they laugh when they get trolled -- are full of it. BULL.


----------



## Meliz (Apr 17, 2008)

gruz said:
			
		

> i don't know.....troll hunting can be great fun, i know it's not nice to laugh at them but to be honest who doesn't lol at trolls especially the really dumb ones



that sounds like something a troll would say...

*gathers angry mob*


----------



## sgolem (Apr 18, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Best anti-troll comeback in existence:


What is it? What is it?


----------



## PogoRoo (Apr 18, 2008)

sgolem said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It means, say absolutely nothing.


----------



## Woofi (Apr 18, 2008)

PogoRoo said:
			
		

> Half of the furries saying that they laugh when they get trolled -- are full of it. BULL.



I'm going to have to say I reaffirm that statement.

Not from experience, of course. No. Not at all. <.<


----------



## psion (Apr 23, 2008)

PogoRoo said:
			
		

> sgolem said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Keep mind this is a left-moderate talking when I say that I look at trolling the same way that I look at school bullying.  Ignoring them is (to quote a video game of all things) "magical thinking" at it's worst.  Of course, if I said "toughen up" I'd be only asking to kick my own ass since I believe that's as effective as ignoring them (ie: not very.)
From the few I talked to or have had experience with, a few things motivate a troll, boredom, blind hate, or a sense of inferiority.  Unfortunately, beyond my observations, I cannot offer much except to THINK.  Use your head, think clearly, and THEN give as good as you get.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 23, 2008)

I think the only way to learn these things is through demonstration. Allow me to show you the proper response. I will be the guinea pig.

TROLL ME NAO!


----------



## psion (Apr 23, 2008)

Grimfang said:
			
		

> I think the only way to learn these things is through demonstration. Allow me to show you the proper response. I will be the guinea pig.
> 
> TROLL ME NAO!



And I think their proper reply is, /b/ is not your personal army.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 23, 2008)

psion said:
			
		

> PogoRoo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your logic fails here, everything else is irrelevant. ITS THE GOD DAMN INTERNET, IT IS NOT EVEN REMOTELY THE SAME AS SCHOOL BULLYING.

Trust me when I tell you that absolutely no response is the only effective one. A bored troll is one that can't enjoy its lulz sandwich.


----------



## Tycho (Apr 23, 2008)

Before I got desensitized to trolling, I was one of those "butthurt ragers".  Nowadays, my usual response to an IRC troll is "...and?"


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 23, 2008)

psion said:
			
		

> Keep mind this is a left-moderate talking when I say that I look at trolling the same way that I look at school bullying.



School bullying is probably different in that there's a physical aspect to the interaction. The kid getting picked on has to fear a possible ass-beating, as well as verbal harassment. And all in front of people you know irl.

At this point, I don't see why trolling isn't at least mildly amusing to the person being trolled..



			
				psion said:
			
		

> a few things motivate a troll, boredom, blind hate, or a sense of inferiority.  Unfortunately, beyond my observations, I cannot offer much except to THINK.  Use your head, think clearly, and THEN give as good as you get.



I always thought it was for teh lulz


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 23, 2008)

Tycho The Itinerant said:
			
		

> Barring moderator intervention, that's probably not going to happen expeditiously.  Best thing to do is to deny them what they came to your chat/forum for: entertainment.  Turn the tables on them and amuse yourself at their expense, and it's even better.



What about they come into the chat room and everyone in there is silent, wait for the troll to get bored and then leave since he entered a bunch of bots? ;p

EDIT: Internet bullying is different. If you're in a chatroom or something, you can just have the chatroom manager go "Boom, headshot" and ban the troll. With a school bully, you HAVE to deal with them.


----------



## psion (Apr 23, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> psion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amazing how often the topic of cyber-bullying appeared when I was doing research for a paper on school bullying.  So I guess that means someone out there disagrees with you.  Most likely someone with a more convincing counter-arguement then "Dur! It's teh Internetz!" :roll:
And again, the one stop solution fails.  Okay, it does not work for everyone or every situation.  Trolls come in many wonderful kinds like any other unpleasent spawn of humanity.  If there is ONE singular solution, it is convincing the local moderator that kicking the offender is a good idea.  And even that is unreliable.
Trolls are problems, and just like any other they need to be solved.  How you deal with them is up to you and you alone.



			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> psion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eh, now we're getting into a grey area involving psychology.  The fear of getting stomped can be more powerful then the actual stomping itself or something along those lines.



			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> psion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lulz... Eh, forget, I was trying to humanize them and apparently it wasn't working.   Those ramblings are the things I gathered from the so called "old-school" trolls that occasionally get up on a soap box and offer some kind of motive for why they troll.  I admit many are just stupid... which is half the fun of trying to screw with them.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 23, 2008)

psion said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cyber bullying is bullshit, it's nothing more than some kid getting called names on the internet and overreacting about it. Develop a sense of reality.

Also; LOL lots of people think this so it MUST be right!


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 23, 2008)

But- but the media says we should be aware about internet bullying!!!


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 23, 2008)

I'd say cyber-bullying is more like this: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21844203/ (Myspace hoax suicide thingy)


----------



## psion (Apr 23, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Also; LOL lots of people think this so it MUST be right!



No, but lots of people with degrees in psychology studying it means there must be something to it.  Which is more then I can say for your counter-arguements so far.  You are the weakest link, good bye.



			
				Grimfang said:
			
		

> I'd say cyber-bullying is more like this: http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21844203/ (Myspace hoax suicide thingy)



Thanks for the link.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 23, 2008)

psion said:
			
		

> Rilvor said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whatever you say chief. Enjoy your trollan.

There are plenty of people who deal with actual real life harassment by ignoring, anyone who can't do the same for the god damn internet deserves whatever fate awaits them.


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

Buy a dog, lulz.


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 23, 2008)

psion said:
			
		

> No, but lots of people with degrees in psychology studying it means there must be something to it.  Which is more then I can say for your counter-arguements so far.  You are the weakest link, good bye.



I have a strong disliking for these studies that are performed by trained professionals.  In case you haven't noticed, this is turning into a world where we must all cater to the weak-willed, the "oppressed," and those who just feel the need to bitch about anything.

In this world of increasing paranoia, psychologists are there to fill the gap (and their wallets) between reality and senseless worry.  There's a treatment for everything nowadays. 

Ritalin prescribed by the boat-loads to kids with "ADD" (see: no discipline), psychiatry sessions being handed out to every kid that so much as thinks/sees something deemed as inappropriate.  I do hope you see the growing trend here.  

I have nothing against (honest) psychiatrists. I have everything against these studies and accusations on everyday situations.  It's become a huge issue and a cash cow for the professionals.

And that MySpace article is fucked up.


----------



## Whirlaxis (Apr 23, 2008)

DONT FEED THE TROLL

best comeback ever (i mean the act, dont actually say it to them)


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 23, 2008)

Whirlaxis said:
			
		

> DONT FEED THE TROLL
> 
> best comeback ever (i mean the act, dont actually say it to them)



Well, if you do feed them, make sure it's Marmite.

They'll either love it so much that they'll stop being jerks and leave. Or hate it so much that they choke to death on the spot. <(^-^)>


----------



## Takun (Apr 23, 2008)

I feed the trolls cause I like laughing at them=O


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 23, 2008)

Constantly reply to trolls with links to Goatse.


----------



## Kirbizard (Apr 23, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Constantly reply to trolls with links to Goatse.



Actually, that's probably my favourite suggestion so far. <(n_n)>


----------



## Gar-Yulong (Apr 23, 2008)

psion said:
			
		

> OH GOD QUOTE PYRAMID



Don't you post in Let's Play on SomethingAwful?


----------



## Hakar (Apr 24, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> Constantly reply to trolls with links to Goatse.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBGIQ7ZuuiU


----------



## Meliz (Apr 24, 2008)

ask them if they play world of warcraft, and if they've seen the oh my god clip that's really hip nowadays.

to be found at 

DO NOT VISIT THE SITE I AM ABOUT TO NAME BECAUSE SO HELP ME GOD I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR YOUR EYES




WHAT IS SEEN CANNOT BE UNSEEN


w w w . w o w o m g . c o m

DO NOT!!!!! go there.

NO!!!

NOT NOW!!!

NOT EVER!!!!

just make them go there. it's horrible.


----------



## Summercat (Apr 26, 2008)

I generally randomly quote from the Principia Discordia these days.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 26, 2008)

Meliz said:


> ask them if they play world of warcraft, and if they've seen the oh my god clip that's really hip nowadays.
> 
> to be found at
> 
> ...



I sooooo wanna go see what it is...
can I please have a hint?


----------



## Arc (Apr 26, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I sooooo wanna go see what it is...
> can I please have a hint?



Oh...I have seen muuuuch more worse things on the internet.

But don't watch it if you are easily offended...or something like that.
*shrugs*


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 26, 2008)

This one I've used once, found it effective. 
Troll: "Yiff in hell furfag!"
Me: "I did and it was hot^^" It's old i know, but works soo well.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 26, 2008)

Whirlaxis said:


> DONT FEED THE TROLL
> 
> best comeback ever (i mean the act, dont actually say it to them)


Om nom nom nom nom

Guys, think of it this way -- the floundering seen in this thread _is_ the food. You're laying out easy bait for more trolls to aim for you, because they'll know exactly what kind of reactions they can provoke from you (and they can do it without resorting to basic raid-spam tactics) and all they need to do is visit these forums. You're digging your own grave here.


----------



## Kitch (Apr 26, 2008)

Someone posted a troll train in Fchan.  Before it was deleted, I responded:

"Sorry, locosexuality doesn't belong in /s/."


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 26, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> Om nom nom nom nom
> 
> Guys, think of it this way -- the floundering seen in this thread _is_ the food. You're laying out easy bait for more trolls to aim for you, because they'll know exactly what kind of reactions they can provoke from you (and they can do it without resorting to basic raid-spam tactics) and all they need to do is visit these forums. You're digging your own grave here.



Logic is not allowed within furry fandom threads >=|


----------



## Takun (Apr 26, 2008)

So I'm now giving every troll all my personal information including SS number and a detailed map to my house.

Is this awesome?  Y/N.


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> So I'm now giving every troll all my personal information including SS number and a detailed map to my house.
> 
> Is this awesome?  Y/N.




Y!

That way, they won't be harassing you. Instead, they'll be off, stealing your moneys.. maybe stalking you in there future. But a good short-term truce :]


----------



## Takun (Apr 27, 2008)

Sounds about right!  They can have the crappy Identity of mine, I'll become nameless.  I'll become a ninja!!!


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 27, 2008)

And you shall become a lurker (lol), from within the shadows


----------



## Tungen (Apr 27, 2008)

kitetsu said:


> How about actually not giving a shit? :|



Seriously. I've been trolled by Anonymous, but I mostly just laughed it off, until they started screwing with my personal sites and using my material under that 'fair use' crap.

But come on. The best they could come up with is "LOL PEDO FURFAG FEMINAZI." Which, you know... wah?


----------



## Marl Duothimir (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd rather go with maniacal laughter any day.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 27, 2008)

The best way to defeat a troll is not to agrue with them. Thats what they want, attention, reactions. But these comebacks I've seen work only short-time, as it dumb fucks them a bit. Then they get back to their "lolz ur a fag". Trolls are somewhat like leeches. The things you say feed them, the only way to get rid of them is to pull them off (ignore). Wait, this is a normal, what-you-do-in-real-life explanation, this doesn't apply to the internet! Oh well, ask them what their favorite child-hood cartoon was and then pull up the nastiest stuff you can find on it and link it to them.


----------



## Monkeykitten (Apr 27, 2008)

To be honest, I don't really have an issue with being trolled.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 28, 2008)

You know, I have some dude (Caveman-ish is the only way I can describe him. Big, stupid looking, jutting forehead and all that, you know) that says "Its the undertaker!" when I walk by every day, apparently I'm supposed to be insulted or something, but you know it's just too damn funny, I can't help but snicker to myself.


----------



## Takun (Apr 28, 2008)

That's pretty funny.

...burn a cross on his yard


----------



## ferretsage (Apr 28, 2008)

Couldn't resist. Sorry if I let the fandom down. Oh no's!


Comeback #1

Furry porn is bestiality because when Joe Camel was invented by Big Tobacco, who placed him on billboards living the high life with Big Breasted Women(tm) and a cigarrette in his mouth, in truth, Phillip Morris was actually hypnotizing children into humping camels in a secret plot for world domination.

Comeback #2

"Furries are responsible for other adults they've never met, in the same way that Goths are responsible for school shooters. Furries, like Goths, are therefore responsible to form an elite force, spending a good portion of their time and energy policing the cosmos for crazies in service and devotion to us." Troll Score 0/10


----------



## Jack (Apr 28, 2008)

the one insult I hear and see alot is where they say God hates furries. if a troll tells you that just say- God loves all his children and hates nothing but sin and fun is not a sin.as calmly as possible.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (Apr 28, 2008)

logic was lost when furries were created. logic stays lost when furries beat trolls.....

.....we still haven't gotten our logic back have we?


----------



## Grimfang (Apr 28, 2008)

Jack said:


> the one insult I hear and see alot is where they say God hates furries. if a troll tells you that just say- God loves all his children and hates nothing but sin and fun is not a sin.as calmly as possible.



I think it would be better to boast siding with the anti-Christ


----------



## Takun (Apr 28, 2008)

Say your agnostic and laugh at them.... >.>


----------



## Tungen (Apr 28, 2008)

Meh. I prefer "He also hates polyester, so eat my shorts"


----------



## Jack (Apr 29, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> I think it would be better to boast siding with the anti-Christ



how so? and would that not reassure them of their false suspisions about the fandom being a bad thing?


----------



## Icarus (Apr 29, 2008)

yell "OMG, FURSECUTION!!!!!one1eleven" at the top of ur lungs then type it a million times.
They won't do sh1t then, they'd be too pissed off to care.


----------



## Entlassen (Apr 30, 2008)

I've never actually been trolled for being a furry.

I have, however, received insults at school. Mostly just these two girls who just yell FURRY like it's an insult or something.

I usually ignore it, or point out that, while I may be a furry, the taller, wirier one has a really fucking annoying voice.

Or I remind her that she looks like a wolf. And boy, does it piss her off.


----------



## Rilvor (Apr 30, 2008)

Start singing the lyrics to "Never Gonna Give You Up"

Or just reply only with that, with the link too


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Apr 30, 2008)

My reply... "So."


----------



## Kimmerset (Apr 30, 2008)

"Yiff in hell!~"
"Will do. Any messages for Satan?" 

Or: 

"Can I hit you up while I'm there? "


----------



## Tungen (Apr 30, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> "Yiff in hell!~"



As 2 the Ranting Gryphon so aptly put it, "Yiff in Hell, Furfags? I plan to!"


----------



## Takun (Apr 30, 2008)

Ask them if they have battletoads.  Works every time.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 1, 2008)

spam them back or just block them or spam 4chan memes


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (May 1, 2008)

like a lazer? 9000? YTpoop?

I ALWAYS QUOTE YTpoops.


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 1, 2008)

AND YOU GOTTA HELP US
IF YOU NEED INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO GE THROUGH THE HOTELS CHECK OUT THE ENCLOSED INTRUCTION BOOK.
Also call them a furfag or just use smiles like this <3      =3  :3


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (May 1, 2008)

IF YOU NEED INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO GET rid of trolls CHECK OUT this tread


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 1, 2008)

I have never really been trolled before >>
<<
>>


----------



## BritFoxx (May 1, 2008)

I've never been trolled, and if I do, I'd just approach it humourously pribably even try and have a laugh with the persin, eh it's their opinion, not my fault if they're wrong!


----------



## WOLFIE DA FOX (May 1, 2008)

The only thing I did was introduce furry to a non furry forum.
A little bit of flames but everything went ok till the end XD


----------



## Azure (May 1, 2008)

BritFoxx said:


> I've never been trolled, and if I do, I'd just approach it humourously pribably even try and have a laugh with the persin, eh it's their opinion, not my fault if they're wrong!



Is this a troll, cuz the spelling is atrollcious.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 1, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> Is this a troll, cuz the spelling is atrollcious.



Lets cut it and see if it bleeds, trolls have acidic green blood.


----------



## Azure (May 1, 2008)

*Procures scalpel, and advances toward victim*  Don't worry, this won't hurt... much.  Really guys, spellcheck is your friend.


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

*wonders if Azure bleeds green as well*


----------



## Azure (May 1, 2008)

Probably, I dare you to come try!  Wait, this is a losing battle, I'm 5'11, you're 6'8.  *pricks finger*  Yeah, it's green.


----------



## Takun (May 1, 2008)

Yay.  We solved another question!.


----------



## FourLetterWord (May 2, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> Ask them if they have battletoads.  Works every time.



best advice on page


----------



## Toraie (May 2, 2008)

I thinkthinkthink that trolls are fun to watch. Also, most of them do it for the lulz, not because they actually hate furry, so try to get a conversation going. Usually they'll oblige.


----------



## AerusalePhoxJr (May 11, 2008)

works everytime


----------



## Kimmerset (May 11, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> *Procures scalpel, and advances toward victim*  Don't worry, this won't hurt... much.  Really guys, *spellcheck is your friend.*



Aww, no link?


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

my personal favorite is the block/ignore user button 
 *click*
OMG problem solved


----------



## Kirbizard (May 11, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> my personal favorite is the block/ignore user button
> *click*
> OMG problem solved



OMG! Yah, and you have to do it every time a new account is made! <(O_O)>

I still think Rilvor's Goatse and Rick Roll ideas are the best advice in this thread so far. <(>.>)>


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> OMG! Yah, and you have to do it every time a new account is made! <(O_O)>
> 
> I still think Rilvor's Goatse and Rick Roll ideas are the best advice in this thread so far. <(>.>)>




okay ive never had that happen to me where they make a new account just to troll me


----------



## Rilvor (May 11, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> OMG! Yah, and you have to do it every time a new account is made! <(O_O)>
> 
> I still think Rilvor's Goatse and Rick Roll ideas are the best advice in this thread so far. <(>.>)>



 This is a better idea.


Best idea: Tell them you're a beefcake and you're going to FIND THEIR ADDRESS AND BREAK THEM IN HALF


----------



## Kirbizard (May 11, 2008)

WetWolf said:


> okay ive never had that happen to me where they make a new account just to troll me


Not yet anyway. <(>_o)>



Rilvor said:


> This is a better idea.


"Swing your arms from side to side..."

I'm being haunted by that, I've got half of the shows on DVD. <(T_T)>


So it's settled?
When there's a troll;
First, make them do the Mario. Then, go 'round their house and beat the crap outta them. Afterwards you go home and block their account.

Sounds good to me! <(^-^)>


----------



## Rilvor (May 11, 2008)

Sounds good to me.


....â™«Come on it's time to go do the Mario


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 11, 2008)

Send Rilvor after them.  He could make an onion cry.


----------



## WetWolf (May 11, 2008)

gangs up with Rilvor *lets go get em*


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 13, 2008)

Depends on my mood, sometimes i will troll them back, sometimes i will leave them alone.


----------



## Midi Bear (Jun 13, 2008)

Ehh.. a troll told me to burn in hell the other day, all I really did was say "As if it really existed lol.." or something like that. Just be blunt with them and don't give them satisfaction of argument. Pretty simple, really.


----------



## Cero (Jun 13, 2008)

If someone tells me to yiff in hell i think I'll just say "ok."


----------



## TheMastertape (Jun 13, 2008)

The best way to kill a troll is ignoring them. But, it must be a community effort. When it works, it works well.

The other way is community spam. If you go on for long enough, they will get very angry. I've done this several times on Xbl.


----------



## Nalo (Jun 13, 2008)

best one evah right here>______________________


----------



## Alex Cross (Jun 13, 2008)

I posted in this thread a while ago and I said that the best way to deal with trolls is to ignore them. They'll only get a charge if you acknowledge that they exist. If you don't, then it's egg on their face.


----------



## Takun (Jun 13, 2008)

Alex Cross said:


> I posted in this thread a while ago and I said that the best way to deal with trolls is to ignore them. They'll only get a charge if you acknowledge that they exist. If you don't, then it's egg on their face.




Yep.  After three or four failed troll attempts they will try and find someone who cares to bother.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 13, 2008)

Does anyone care about trolls and their opinions?, if you can even call them opinions >.>


----------



## Drakaji (Jun 13, 2008)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Does anyone care about trolls and their opinions?, if you can even call them opinions >.>



Lol, trolls are incapable of thought, therefore they have no opinions.


----------



## Rilvor (Jun 13, 2008)

Drakaji said:


> Lol, trolls are incapable of thought, therefore they have no opinions.



This is the proof of someone who has never seen a troll.

True trolls are clever bastards.


----------



## ExTo (Jun 13, 2008)

Good trolls start by not looking like trolls at all, and then they just WHAM you in the face when you starting trusting them somewhat.

Fortunately, they are very, very rare.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jun 13, 2008)

Ahh, trolls are very clever bastards, they can figure out what buttons to press to piss ya off if you let them.


----------



## joshstory (Jun 14, 2008)

To the 'Yiff in Hell' which I have heard so many times, I either reply:

Ok, I'll get right on it

Will you be there?

Have sex in hell- Basically turning it around on them

Or one of my favorites- Why, do you want me to do it to you?


----------



## RetroCorn (Jun 14, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> b.  Troll them straight back.



i choose b. 

seriously? i don't care, they just degrade themselves.


----------



## Bluewinkle (Jun 15, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Good trolls start by not looking like trolls at all, and then they just WHAM you in the face when you starting trusting them somewhat.
> 
> Fortunately, they are very, very rare.


 
Yeah and unfortunaley I met one of them before I realised I was a furry.


----------



## SWSU-Master (Jul 1, 2008)

Strange ones that I have found that work for some weird reason.
A.) Don't take them seriously, respond with "I agree SWSU-Master is a Total Douche", takes the wind out of the sails.
B.) Start coming onto them in your replies like "Oh, I like it when you talk dirty"


----------



## scrumpet (Jul 1, 2008)

FCTCSporks said:


> post your comebacks for
> yiff in hell, die in a fire, drink bleach, ect.




*Facehoove* u all have obviously trolled

this man is just posing as the troll'd to troll all u


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 1, 2008)

scrumpet said:


> *Facehoove* u all have obviously trolled
> 
> this man is just posing as the troll'd to troll all u


Not quite, Scrumpet, but this thread IS made of pretty epic fail regardless.


----------



## Furthlingam (Jul 1, 2008)

capthavoc123 said:


> Here's a good one:


 
IAWTC


----------



## Snickers (Jul 1, 2008)

Its pathetic..honestly...
Im sick of certain furries who find ANY comment negative to them and instantly label the poster as a troll. Just because someone doesn't share the same views of you or has a different opinion doesn't make them a troll you intolerant bastard. 
I find this common among most furries, they just whine..and whine as if they were a jew in the holocaust, grow the fuck up and stop being an egomaniac.

Now, if you did come a across a REAL troll, you should NEVER make a journal about it and say "LOLS I HAS PATHETIC TROLL ON ME LOLS", like one i saw just the other day, that just proves you are less mature than them. Simply ignore them, if they post sensitive information then deny it when people ask about it.

This thread shouldn't exist, the only way to deal with a troll in a proper mature manner is to ignore them and not give them power or a reason to troll you, simple. And if they are screaming insults, most of the time their purpose isn't pointless, take in their criticism even if its bluntly pointed, it may help your improve as a person by finding your flaws.


----------



## StainMcGorver (Jul 1, 2008)

If they do it once, I ignore them. If they do it three times, it usually goes like this.
Anti-Furry: YIFF IN HELL, FURFAG!
Furry: You gonna sit there and take it?
Me: Let's yiff in heaven, furfriends!


----------



## StitchMeUp (Jul 2, 2008)

I do what I usually do in any situation (especially in RL. I get picked on a lot) I simply smile and go along with it.

"Your such a lesbian"
"Sure why not"

"You look like a whore"
"500 bucks and I'll kiss you"

"yiff in hell" (Yeah I get this in school -.- they are EVERYWHERE)
"Aw...well see yah there"


----------



## Blue Eyed Devil (Jul 2, 2008)

As a Professional troll, this thread offends me.


----------



## OrientPaladin (Jul 2, 2008)

I dunno, I'm good friends with an SA goon. He's not a bad guy, either. But that's rare. Most tolls nowadays are prepubescent losers who feel the need to build themselves up by picking on EVERYONE.

Honestly, though, some of the people I've seen get trolled were really just begging for it.  Like the guy that was getting off sniffing his younger sister's underwear and posting blogs about it. XP

having been trolled/harassed and bothered both on the internet and in life for nearly a year, my honest opinions are as follows:

1: It's the goddamn INTERNET, you stupid fucks. The people who really matter in your life aren't going to care what some random jerk says. And 90% of the time they're blowing hot air out their asses, unless you're the type who posts detailed explicit personal information in your journals. 

2: Ignoring works for the most part, but there will always be that small group of stubborn trolls who just beg for opinion number three...

3: If you can't beat em, join em. Be nice to them, agree with them, or feed the fire some more. When they realize you're sitting at home laughing your damn ass off so much you need an oxygen tank, they'll decide they've gotten/lost thier lulz and stop. 

I also find it funny that in order to have the last word/insult, today's young prepubescent trolls will usually use non-sequiters and talk themselves into corners. Not like the old veterans who know how to really get under someone's skin with intellect rather than just brute force of numbers. 

When you can be SUCCESSFULLY trolled by a single person, that person deserves a round of applause, becasue trolls of that caliber are rare these days.


----------



## Werevixen (Jul 2, 2008)

Making fun of the thing you support and they oppose, it makes them totally clueless on how to go on from there.


----------



## Diego117 (Jul 3, 2008)

Troll (or hell anyone!) - "Yiff in Hell!"
Me - I'll be sure to save you a seat.


----------



## Mr Cullen (Jul 3, 2008)

Nine times out of ten I get accused of trolling :V If I was making comebacks I would only be talking to myself.


----------



## Sedit (Jul 3, 2008)

I'd probably just ignore it....mebbe...


but, if i'm in a shitty mood, I may retort with something rather nasty.  I'll share two of my faves should anybody else need a good one on short notice:

"Why don't you die, and lick the virgin Mary's asshole in hell for all eternity you shit-biscuit" *this one works VERY effectively against religious zealots

"If you dont STFU, I'm gonna shove a dead fish up your ass, so everytime you fart, you smell like your mother"

"Wow, I had no idea they we're allowing ACTUAL retards access to a PC these days"

"I once took a massive Taco Bell and Chinese take out induced shit, that looked vaguely like you...but smelled more pleasant.  Hey, why doesn't my keyboard have a 'Flush' button?"

"Why dont you let go of the keyboard, go outside and play Hide And Go Fuck Yourself?"


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Jul 3, 2008)

There was some win creeping up on this thread, but it's dropped back down to fail.


----------



## SerFox (Jul 3, 2008)

"And you've done exactly what with your life?"


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 3, 2008)

Why is this shit still going? Can't you see the troll got fat enough he could consume half the thread with just it's left ass cheek?


----------



## HiroJudgement (Jul 3, 2008)

"Thank-you for your feedback."


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 3, 2008)

FCTCSporks said:


> come on now, we all know that never works



Works for me.


----------



## Tevnon (Jul 3, 2008)

"yiff in hell" 
There's no sex like succubus sex! 

"die in a fire"  
'O', is THAT the latest furry fetish? Here I was thinking it had something to do with fursuits.
*shrugs*

"drink bleach"
Why? Does it have your cum in it?


----------



## Gubbinz schiwifty-five (Jul 3, 2008)

You do know that many trolls have grown beyond the ol "YIFF IN HELL" slogan don't you?

And many of these comebacks are pretty silly if you ask me and only feeds us.

But what do I know? I'z juzzt da humie git.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

lobosabio said:


> a.  Ignore them.
> b.  Troll them straight back.



I try insulting them but it never works so I just make video remakes of there video replys and make it funnyer like this one. " http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ve7CFEvESA4 " it doesn't make fun of the one insulting but it seems like it at the same time BD


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

Sedit said:


> I'd probably just ignore it....mebbe...
> 
> 
> but, if i'm in a shitty mood, I may retort with something rather nasty.  I'll share one of my faves should anybody else need a good one on short notice:
> ...



ROFLMAO !!!!


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 3, 2008)

Tevnon said:


> "yiff in hell"
> There's no sex like succubus sex!
> 
> "die in a fire"
> ...




 Maybe this will work ?

Troll: " Yiff in hell "
Furry: " Boy nothing beats wearing a tail ! "

Troll: " Yiff in hell "
Furry: " You first "

Troll: " Drink BLEACH "
Furry: " OMFG what does it taste like ?, onions ? "

Thats all I got for now !


----------



## duo2nd (Jul 3, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> There was some win creeping up on this thread, but it's dropped back down to fail.



This still sends chills into my spine. -______-


----------



## Lucas (Jul 3, 2008)

Yiff in hell is one of my favorites to hear. I don't take it as an insult. They are asking me to go to hell and have furry sex. What is wrong with that? A bunch of furries all hot and naked screwing one another. Plus, I kind of think most of my favorite band are going to be in hell.

Trolls are just the scum of the internet that we are forced to co-exist with. As far as I am concerned, without a computer a troll is nothing. But furries? We still have art, conventions, a lifestyle. We exist outside it all. Plus, everytime I see a troll in real life...wait?...What?...Haha troll in real life, haha. Yeah right. Not once has someone dissed furries around me, and I wear a tail all the time and a shirt that reads "Furry." Trolls are all whimps without a computer.

One good comeback is to just say "Come out of my computer and punch me already then dick!" Until they can do that, trolls should only be used for means of entertainment. "Dance puppet, dance!"


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 4, 2008)

Good trolls are awesome. I love it when they can get an argument going for half of the thread.
Sometimes, I must admit, I've been sucked in by these without realising until the end, but sometimes I've joined in and played along for the fun of it. <(^-^)^

Crap trolls just make an offensive remark then run off giggling to themselves about how awesome they are. <(;v_v)>
You see far too many crap trolls nowadays...


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 4, 2008)

Why is this still going...


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 4, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Why is this still going...



It refuses to die, clearly. <(^-^)^


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 4, 2008)

How do I kill thread.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jul 4, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> How do I kill thread.



By not doing this. =D

*clicks Submit Reply*


----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 4, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> By not doing this. =D
> 
> *clicks Submit Reply*


Shit.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 4, 2008)




----------



## Draco_2k (Jul 4, 2008)

Hyenaworks said:


>


Wrong thread.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Jul 4, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Wrong thread.



I feed trolls.  If I don't, I feel guilty.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

I ALMOST made a new thread but I think the best way to attack a troll is to pity them for having to waste there lifes complaining about something !


----------



## KaiserVadin (Jul 6, 2008)

Kirbizard said:


> Good trolls are awesome. I love it when they can get an argument going for half of the thread.
> Sometimes, I must admit, I've been sucked in by these without realising until the end, but sometimes I've joined in and played along for the fun of it. <(^-^)^
> 
> Crap trolls just make an offensive remark then run off giggling to themselves about how awesome they are. <(;v_v)>
> You see far too many crap trolls nowadays...


 Ain't those people called EGO MANICS ?


----------



## Khim (Jul 6, 2008)

does it affect you? if not just make a more interesting thread


----------



## pheonix (Jul 13, 2008)

ignore, ignore, ignore they eventually go away and stop trying.


----------



## Lukealyke (Jul 13, 2008)

Post this and automatically win:


----------



## Jarz (Jul 13, 2008)

Do your good deed for the day and kill a troll :3


----------



## uncia (Jul 13, 2008)

pheonix said:


> ignore, ignore, ignore they eventually go away and stop trying.


...says the fur who just resurrected this thread after a week of peaceful slumber ^^


----------



## Azure (Jul 13, 2008)

Great job folks.  Most of you have now earned the Old Yeller Award.  The prize is being taken behind the woodshed and shot in the cranium.  Like this thread should have been, it was a failure when it began, and has simply become more so due to your presence.  Congradulations!


----------



## NerdyMunk (Jul 13, 2008)

Wat.


----------



## Monarq (Jul 13, 2008)

Troll-"Yiff in Hell!"

Moi-"Care to join me?"


----------



## horndawg (Jul 15, 2008)

Troll: "BLARG, I'M A TROLL, ETC!"
Me: "Lol"

Get over it.


----------



## Rytes (Jul 15, 2008)

troll: yiff in hell
me: burn in hell


----------



## horndawg (Jul 15, 2008)

Rytes said:


> troll: yiff in hell
> me: burn in hell



What about "Desire heterosexual relations with species of your kind and yet be forced to yiff in hell"? YOU WOULD CRUSH THEM WITH YOUR BRUTAL REALITY OF THE DARKNESS ETERNAL.


----------



## Beastcub (Jul 15, 2008)

i think that the reaction to a current thread posted by a troll here on FA is pretty much the best example of a troll comback i can think of 
that was fun


----------



## Takun (Jul 15, 2008)

Beastcub said:


> i think that the reaction to a current thread posted by a troll here on FA is pretty much the best example of a troll comback i can think of
> that was fun



Eh, it wasn't bad :O


----------



## Sedit (Jul 15, 2008)

Just keep feeding the troll till it's all hugely fat, and completely immobile, than set it on fire.......or fuck one of it's fat rolls....mebbe both?  Whatever you prefer


----------



## TÃ¦farÃ³s (Jul 15, 2008)

Pull a me and become a proud agnostic.


----------



## gunnerboy (Aug 7, 2008)

http://www.wortfilter.de/kurios/0701/troll-ex/index-Dateien/troll_spray.jpg
just use this


----------



## ToeClaws (Aug 7, 2008)

How about: "Way to go rumple foreskin, you just won the anonymous Internet opinion-shooting contest (just like everyone one else.)"


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 6, 2021)

Just say in a monotone voice, fail troll is fail and block them. They want emotion.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 7, 2021)

This thread has risen from the dead. 

Just start flirting with them. That'll really freak them out. 
I know from experience.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 7, 2021)

This thread aged like a fine milk.


----------



## rekcerW (Mar 7, 2021)

Chomby said:


> This thread has risen from the dead.
> 
> Just start flirting with them. That'll really freak them out.
> I know from experience.


you can't just leave that and not expect somebody to ask you wtf the experience was... c'mon.


----------



## Ramjet (Mar 7, 2021)

2008....

Fuck what a year that was.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Ramjet said:


> 2008....
> 
> Fuck what a year that was.



It's a good thing I got on the internet around 2010. I think I was somewhat on the internet around 2008, but mostly watching Youtube.


----------



## Deleted member 127940 (Mar 7, 2021)

Necroing a 13 year-old thread. 

_Come on_, y'all.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

I wasn't even on here for that long tbh.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 7, 2021)

Arise thread, long thought dead! 

I resurrect you to be someone's dread!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

Yakamaru said:


> Arise thread, long thought dead!
> 
> I resurrect you to be someone's dread!



Necron thread?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

Its great how this thread was revived by a troll account but they were deleted so in the future it looks like normal members revived if

————

That asided, it seems responding to them in a silly or off topic manner while not being offended by anything they try ends up being more fun for us then them


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> Its great how this thread was revived by a troll account but they were deleted so in the future it looks like normal members revived if
> 
> ————
> 
> That asided, it seems responding to them in a silly or off topic manner while not being offended by anything they try ends up being more fun for us then them



What? I'm not a troll. I merely got bored one day and I wanted to think of what I said to someone on Deviantart about a week ago.


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> What? I'm not a troll. I merely got bored one day and I wanted to think of what I said to someone on Deviantart about a week ago.



no someone else brought this back but got hidden now


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 7, 2021)

ben909 said:


> no someone else brought this back but got hidden now



Oh, okay. I was about to say. Trolling is idiotic anyways, like really you create an account to do that?


----------



## ben909 (Mar 7, 2021)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> Oh, okay. I was about to say. Trolling is idiotic anyways, like really you create an account to do that?


Ok

my comment is that this is the second time i have seen a very old thread brought back by someone who gets banned and deleted, but people after them commented, so it looks like the second new comment was the first


----------



## TR273 (Mar 7, 2021)

'Now weary Troll rest your head.'
'Because thanks the the Mods.'
'Your account is dead.'


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Mar 8, 2021)

“You talk a lot of shit for someone within vore distance.”

Idk, I usually don’t give a fuck since they’re just a troll and usually I see them pull the “You’re a furry!” Card which also ends with a “Yeah but you lost to the furry though, you’re just that bad.”


Shoutout to my lads who posted in 2008 who likely won’t see this thread revived, Hope miss Rona is treating you well.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

piss on them


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (May 29, 2021)

I will shed my floof all over your blackest clothing.


----------



## §AnimeDestroyer22§ (May 29, 2021)

yes pls


----------

